# Saving my new bag!



## starlight502 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi there,

just got a new Marc Jacobs purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yeah !!!! but i want to protect it with something and dont' want to discolor it or put any bad quality leather protectant on it... any suggestions?

thanks girls!

C


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_Hi there,

just got a new Marc Jacobs purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah !!!! but i want to protect it with something and dont' want to discolor it or put any bad quality leather protectant on it... any suggestions?

thanks girls!

C_

 
i use apple guard on my speedy 25 handles,it works really well,maybe you could look into some of theyre products,HTH!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Mar 31, 2006)

and don't forget when you are not using, put it in a purse bag/protector(if it came with one) and if not...store it in your closet(or wherever you do) in an old pillowcase, that's what I do for my dooneys and coach


----------

